# 10 years of the Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre in Neckarsulm



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi A8, Audi A2, Lamborghini Gallardo: for the past ten years, Audi has been devising new technologies that make cars lighter, more economical and safer at its Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre in Neckarsulm.
Audi is the only car manufacturer in the world to use aluminium for volume production of cars based on the space frame principle. All Audi models with a body made from this lightweight metal are built in Neckarsulm. The production plant of the sporty Audi A8 luxury saloon and the trailblazing compact Audi A2 is also where the brand's aluminium and lightweight design expertise is based. 
Audi established the Aluminium Centre in Neckarsulm in 1994. Audi pooled its experience in lightweight automotive design in this facility, bringing together the expertise of the Development, Production Planning and Quality Assurance departments under one roof. Neckarsulm serves as a centre of expertise in the field of lightweight design and as a benchmark for the car industry worldwide. The centre was renamed the 'Neckarsulm Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre' two years ago. The new name reflects the fact that aluminium is now by no means the only material in which it specialises. As well as aluminium components, high-strength steels, tailored blanks, fibre reinforced plastics and magnesium will acquire growing significance for vehicle components at Audi. Developing lightweight vehicles featuring intelligent composite design is the way forward for this high-tech constructor. 
* Full Story *


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 10 years of the Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre in Neckarsulm ([email protected])*








Their naked! Audi p0rN!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 10 years of the Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre in Neckarsulm (duandcc)*

All Audis are sexy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

